
What is a Thing [pdf] - pmalynin
http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~ryanshaw/nmwg/the.thing-heidegger.pdf
======
dredmorbius
Because reasons, transcribed to Markdown:

[https://pastebin.com/raw/3HYkwASH](https://pastebin.com/raw/3HYkwASH)

